# Is this grow -op legal?



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

It's like a little greenhouse. A GFCI protected greenhouse.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Is that what you smoke Petey?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Buddy, that's flower power.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Buddy, that's flower power.


Irish maryjane?


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

looks like a mini, naturally illuminated phototron


----------



## specgrade (Oct 18, 2009)

I used to get one of those in my box of cereal when I was a kid.


----------



## OhhEnnEmm (Jul 16, 2019)

Micro terrain!


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

specgrade said:


> I used to get one of those in my box of cereal when I was a kid.


Sugar Smacks

legit


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

It looks like you found my Lucky Charms.


Tim.


----------



## specgrade (Oct 18, 2009)

Chewy...


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

Let's see.....PVC conduit in a mini-greenhouse?
Looks legal to me.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Everything’s legal unless you get caught.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

99cents said:


> Everything’s legal unless you get caught.


I live in the Ozarks. Getting caught doesn't seem to make a difference.
If you throw the breaker and don't smell smoke.....it passes.


----------



## dgarmstrong (Dec 20, 2019)

99cents said:


> Everythingâ€™️s legal unless you get caught.


Ya that’s about the thinking of a lot of people 😂😂


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Speedy Petey said:


> Lol!


Did you get a contact high?


----------

